# Fozzy,Kermit,Gonzo and Miss Piggy



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Fozzy kittenbear-and he is too








Kermy-our little "i'll lead from the back"








Gonzo-This boy is such a puurrmuffin








Miss Piggy-who really isn't a diva
As always so proud of Rosie and Nics Litter,absolute darlin's


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

They are adorable every one you have is so cute


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

nice shots.. looks really professional...


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

jacko said:


> nice shots.. looks really professional...


Oh..your too kind,ya should see behind the scenes


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

lovely pics


----------

